# Elemental Kitties!! Help?



## GoreKitten (Oct 15, 2008)

I am working on a set of elemental kitties (Earth, Air, Fire, Water) I've already completed the Earth and the water but I'm having trouble with the air and fire...​ 
Basically I'm doing somthing with both thier face and thier legs to represent thier element. I was going to do a flaming face for the fire and a tornado type thing for the legs of the wind. But I need ideas for the legs of the fire and the face of the wind and I'm drawing a blank!! So any suggestions would be great!! ~wink~​


----------



## Amun (Oct 15, 2008)

welll ... maybe for the wind kitty you can give like greenish markings that look like or suggest wind on the face and around the body.

for the fire you can add flames like at her ankles and caffs


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 15, 2008)

Air(Wind):
I have a cross-fire with this being composed of 2 things: Wind, and Lightening. Lightening is easy to represent compared to wind(Which I think is what you are looking for).
For wind, a patchy Grayscale pattern my be good or maybe have a 50% gray color with white marking or hair. Kinda use the marking in a wavy pattern. Using a combination of Wind and Lightening is easier and sometimes better.

Fire:
This can be simple or hard depending on what you want.
Basically, Using Red, Orange, and Yellow are good. Use brighter colors for wavy-zigzag patterns(Or something that looks like fire) for going up legs, arms, paws, etc. Hair can also be styled as such. I prefer spiked or semi-spiked for the intense outlook of fire.
Going advance, Blue and White can be used.


----------



## Anbessa (Oct 16, 2008)

for fire, you could let the legs end in blackened stumps, with the aforementioned zigzag pattern indicating underlying fire until the end of the stumps appear solid. also, warm colours are a must.

air:
only hint at the face, like in some depictions of wind spirits where the face features are light blue shades for mouth, nose and eye sockets. also, wavy long white hair might look good, too.


----------



## GoreKitten (Oct 16, 2008)

Anbessa said:


> for fire, you could let the legs end in blackened stumps, with the aforementioned zigzag pattern indicating underlying fire until the end of the stumps appear solid. also, warm colours are a must.
> 
> air:
> only hint at the face, like in some depictions of wind spirits where the face features are light blue shades for mouth, nose and eye sockets. also, wavy long white hair might look good, too.


 
Wow! I really enjoyed this. ^_^ It really got the juices flowing again! Thanks ^_^


----------



## Anbessa (Oct 18, 2008)

at your service.


----------

